# Handling the snakes (not for those who hate snakes!!!)



## LaFoto (May 12, 2007)

Today my daughter had her friend come round for the afternoon who was quite curious to see the newest additions to our household, i.e. the two new snakes that Sabine may call her own since Monday night and after a while upstairs in Sabine's room, the two came downstairs and called out: "Mummy, will you take a photo?"

There they were, each handling a snake, so, of course I took some photos:

1.






2.





3.




Here it is going all through Sabine's friend's hair ... she was squealing!

4.




What? Is this (male!) snake cheeky or what? See what it (he!) is aiming at on Sabine? Tsk! 

5.




Look at my necklace!!! 

6.




Our answer to ElShorty's question on whether reptiles can smile ... I think they can GRIN  

7.




This one's actually so far the only one that shows both snakes in one.
(Ugh, the chipped, removed-by-me-with-the-clone-tool nail polish on Sabine's thumb nail now looks ... strange).

And shortly after this session, I had just put the light out and away, Sabine started to tease Mia, the cat, so I brought the light back out and took this_photo ... and after this I said "Back into their home now, off they go into the terrarium!" 

Hope you enjoyed my little series (provided you like snakes, else you will not get rid of the shudders for the rest of the day ).


----------



## cherrymoose (May 12, 2007)

The third one is a great shot, although I wish it showed a bit more of And the snake's eye. I still love it, though. 
And the fourth shot just makes me laugh!  I like all the blank space at the bottom of it, too.


----------



## elle (May 12, 2007)

I love the last one. 

Though I do I think you are convincing me to get a snake...... my pet rat isnt going to be happy...


----------



## doenoe (May 12, 2007)

you got some nice snakes there 
My snake just shed. Maybe gonna take some pics of here tomorow.


----------



## LaFoto (May 13, 2007)

Ah, Elle.... c'mon, your pet rat will only be unhappy for the shortest of time ... 

And hey, no attempts to convince anyone here, though I quite like these two, myself, as well.

How about the pics of your snake, Daan, and is it a "she", are you sure?
My cousin says, these two are male, brothers, born last October or so. They were born at his place.


----------



## doenoe (May 13, 2007)

well those pics have to wait for a bit. Still working on the NZ pictures. But sometime soon i will make some new ones.
And when i bought her, the guy told me it was a she, so i just believe him


----------

